
Drinking While Pregnant: An Inconvenient Truth - pbhowmic
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/05/style/drinking-while-pregnant.html
======
tcj_phx
This reads like a condescending, "don't drink while pregnant, mkay?" (that's a
southpark reference [0]).

If the doctor wanted to be more helpful, she'd point out why alcohol is so
seductive for people -- male or female / pregnant or non-pregnant -- with
metabolic problems: "Alcohol is a viable a substitute for carbohydrates for
feeding nerve cells. Ethanol -> acetate -> ATP. Some research was published a
few years ago about how the brains of heavy drinkers switch to running on
acetate: [...]" [1]

It's not enough to tell women they shouldn't drink while pregnant: medical
practitioners need to use the excellent tools and understandings they have to
help people sober up.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mr._Garrison](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mr._Garrison)
/
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wJXBUfcIOE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wJXBUfcIOE)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14085230](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14085230)

